# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Releji

## Beck

Nepieciešamība steidzīgi pēc lētā gala starprelejiem, kurus var montēt uz DIN sliedes! Skatījos internetā, bet pagaidām vēl īsti neorientējos. Varbūt varat palīdzēt izvēlēties! Spole 24VDC, 1 vai 2 poli, spole + pamats. 10gb.

----------

